# [SOLVED][ati display] fglrx error (brak akceleracji 3d)

## morgir

Mialem sterowniki ati-drivers-8.14.13 zainstalowane przez emrege i wszystko dzialalo ok , kiedy zupgradowalem je na 8.16.20-r1 nagle x-y przestaly wstawac. zrobilem opengl-update ati i nic , zrobilem fglrxconfig i ... nic. X-y nie wstaja z errorem "no screen(s) found. Chetnie wrzucilbym loga ale pisze z pod linksa co utrudnia wszelkie kopiowanie. Moj sprzet to athlon burton 2.5 radeon 9200

----------

## Raku

1) z tego co wiem, limux obsługuje mechanizmy kopiuj+wklej   :Twisted Evil: 

2) można zawsze logi wystawić w pliku na jakimś darmowym WWW i podać linka na forum

3) 8.16.20 są z jakiejś przyczyny zamaskowane - już wiesz jaka to przyczyna?  :Wink: 

----------

## psycepa

do obslugi myszy pod konsola sluzy gpm

```

emerge gpm

```

mozna latwo kopiowac i wklejac  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## muchar

Jest jakis blad w ati-drivers jak ktos ma niestandardowy kernel. Uruchom polecenie

```
depmod -a
```

po instalacji ati-drivers. Sprawdz czy w ogole laduje Ci modul.

----------

## morgir

depmod -a nie wyswietla nic ,a po wykonaniu tej komendy x-y dalej nie wstaja, zrobilem modprobe fglrx i tez nic sie nie dzieje

----------

## milu

morgir: bez wróżki lub logów się nie obejdzie. Idź do wróżki albo pokaż logi. Bez sensem jest zgadywanie co może być nie tak.

----------

## Zwierzak

Daruj sobie ati-drivers z wersji 8.16.20, one specjalnie są twardozamaskowane aby nie każdy "głupi" instalował ich i potem na forum głupoty pisał w stylu, że się nie da zainstalować. U mnie osobiście one działają bez żadnych problemów.

----------

## morgir

w takim wypadku panie "mądry" napisz jak to zrobic dobrze

----------

## Raku

 *morgir wrote:*   

> w takim wypadku panie "mądry" napisz jak to zrobic dobrze

 

 *Quote:*   

> Mialem sterowniki ati-drivers-8.14.13 zainstalowane przez emrege i wszystko dzialalo ok

 

IMO sam sobie napisałeś...

----------

## morgir

nie no ja nie moge pracować w takich warunkach .. już nie będe występować ...  nie wiem w takim wypadku co się stało że się zepsuło wkazdym razie niedziała

----------

## Raku

8.14.13 ci nie działają?

----------

## morgir

chodzi oto że nie wiem , na innym poście właśnie oto chodziło żebym je zupgradwal bo mi własnie nwn nie chodziło. Ale spokojnie przejde przez instalacje z binarek ze stronki ew z tych z portage ale wszystko od początku powyłączam moduły w jądrze powłączał wszystko wg FAQ do tematu i zobacze zaskoczy albo nie  :Smile:  o wynikach niestety napisze dopiero w niedziele lub poniedziałek bo jutro wybywam na weekend w góry.

----------

## argasek

 *morgir wrote:*   

> o wynikach niestety napisze dopiero w niedziele lub poniedziałek bo jutro wybywam na weakend w góry.

 

Przepraszam, nie mogłem się powstrzymać...

ROTFL

 :Laughing: 

----------

## morgir

wróciłem , powróciłem do poprzednich sterowników teoretycznie wszystko działa ... ale 

```

robert@Valhala ~ $ glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: No

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

```

```

robert@Valhala ~ $ fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

```

X.log

```

 Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux Valhala 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 #1 SMP Mon Oct 3 21:2$Build Date: 10 September 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Oct  4 12:23:46 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/$(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3189 card 1106,0000 rev 80 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b198 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 1106,0571 card 1462,5901 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,5901 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,5901 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,5901 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,5901 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,5901 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,5901 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:4: chip 1106,3104 card 1462,5901 rev 86 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3227 card 1106,0000 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1462,5901 rev 60 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,5964 card 18bc,0170 rev 01 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,5d44 card 18bc,0171 rev 01 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xdfe00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xbfd00000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x5964) rev 1, Mem @ 0x$(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x5d44) rev 1, Mem @ 0x$(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe7ffffff to 0xdfffff$(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [3] -1  0       0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [4] -1  0       0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [3] -1  0       0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [4] -1  0       0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

      [5] -1  0       0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

       [14] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.14.13

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

        RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

        MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

        RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

        RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961), RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964),

        MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63),

        FireGL 8800 (R200 5148), RADEON 8500 (R200 514C),

        RADEON 9100 (R200 514D), RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242),

        RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150), RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151),

        RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

        MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50), RADEON 9500 (R300 4144),

RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

        MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50), RADEON 9500 (R300 4144),

        RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146), FireGL Z1 (R300 4147),

        RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44), RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45),

        RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46), FireGL X1 (R300 4E47),

        RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

        FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48),

        RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49), RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

        FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

        MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

        RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64),

        MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460), MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464),

        RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50), FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54),

        MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152),

        MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154), RADEON X800 (R420 4A48),

        RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A),

        RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B), RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C),

        FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D), MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

        RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50), RADEON X800 (R423 5548)

 FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D), MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

        RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

        RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

        RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

        RADEON X800 SE (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

        FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

        MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48), MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 5D49),

        RADEON X800 XL (R430 554D), RADEON X800 (R430 554F),

        RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R480 5D4D),

        RADEON X850 PRO (R480 5D4F), RADEON X850 XT (R480 5D52),

        MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564A), MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564B),

        FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48), FireGL V3300 (RV410 5E49),

        RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B),

        RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D),

        RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F), MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5652),

        MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5653), RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

        RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

        MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

       MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

       [11] -1 0       0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x8216a40

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [14] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [15] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

      [20] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [26] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [27] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAEnable" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoTV" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(EE) fglrx(0): shmget(lowmem) error: Unknown error 999

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964)" (Chipset = 0x5964)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x18bc, PciSubDevice = 0x0170)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original A$(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xdfef0000

(--) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0xdfec0000

(**) fglrx(0): Option "mtrr" "off"

(--) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0xdfec0000

(**) fglrx(0): Option "mtrr" "off"

(--) fglrx(0): ChipExtRevID = 0x01

(--) fglrx(0): ChipIntRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit DDR SDRAM)

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS --------

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) fglrx(0): Connector0: DDCType-2, DACType-1, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-3

(**) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout Option:

        Monitor1--Type AUTO, Monitor2--Type AUTO

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 2 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 3 with Monitor Type 1

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 3 with Monitor Type 1

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- DVI-I

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): EDID data from the display on Secondary head -------------------$(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: SAM  Model: 2a  Serial#: 1095840055

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2003  Week: 7

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreenSerration on. V.Sync Puls$

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreenSerration on. V.Sync Puls$(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 32  vert.: 24

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 1.59

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): GTF timings supported

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.625 redY: 0.338   greenX: 0.281 greenY: 0.602

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.149 blueY: 0.073   whiteX: 0.283 whiteY: 0.298

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@88Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@87Hz (interlaced)

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 60  vid: 16433

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) fglrx(0): #4: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 85  vid: 39297

(II) fglrx(0): #5: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 75  vid: 20393

(II) fglrx(0): #6: hsize: 1920  vsize 1440  refresh: 60  vid: 16593

(II) fglrx(0): #5: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 75  vid: 20393

(II) fglrx(0): #6: hsize: 1920  vsize 1440  refresh: 60  vid: 16593

(II) fglrx(0): #7: hsize: 2048  vsize 1536  refresh: 60  vid: 16609

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 94.5 MHz   Image Size:  312 x 234 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1072  h_sync_end 1168 h_blank_end 1376 h$(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 769  v_sync_end 772 v_blanking: 808 v_bor$(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 160 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 96 kHz, PixC$(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: SyncMaster

(II) fglrx(0): Serial No: HMDW203411

(II) fglrx(0):

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(**) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Total 5 valid mode(s) found.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 157.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 91.1$(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  157.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  1024 1025 102$(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 68.7 k$(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.7 kH$(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -h$(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kH$(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +h$(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.3 kH$(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hs$(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (320, 240) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (101, 108)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.14.13

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x4000000f

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x0000072d

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "atiogl_a_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: no

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: no

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [10] -1 0       0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

 [12] -1 0       0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [16] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [17] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [18] 0  0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [29] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [30] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xd0701000 (size=0x078ff000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 6.8.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 6.8.2

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 5

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe095b000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe095b000 to 0xb7c72000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd0000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.16.20

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Aug 16 2005

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(WW) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version does *not* match driver.

(EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will$(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xe095b000 at 0xb7c72000

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1024) (front color buffer -$(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1024)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7163

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Video overlay enabled on CRTC1

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "pl"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/, removing from$SetClientVersion: 0 8

SetKbdSettings - type: -1 rate: 30 delay: 500 snumlk: 0

```

co zrobić żeby 3d zadziałało

----------

## Raku

które to są poprzednie?

bo xorg widzi takie:

```

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx 

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.16.20 

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Aug 16 2005 

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module 

(WW) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version does *not* match driver.

```

----------

## morgir

ściągnąłem 8.14.13 i one powinny być zainstalowane...

```

Valhala ati-drivers # emerge search ati-drivers

Searching...

[ Results for search key : ati-drivers ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  media-video/ati-drivers

      Latest version available: 8.14.13-r5

      Latest version installed: 8.14.13-r5

      Size of downloaded files: 23,186 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.ati.com

      Description: Ati precompiled drivers for r350, r300, r250 and r200 chipsets

      License:     ATI

*  media-video/ati-drivers-extra

      Latest version available: 8.14.13

      Latest version installed: 8.14.13

      Size of downloaded files: 23,186 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.ati.com

      Description: Ati precompiled drivers extra application

      License:     ATI GPL-2 QPL-1.0

```

----------

## n0rbi666

emerge ati-drivers && modules-update && modprobe fglrx ? :> tak ? :>

ew sprobuj jeszcze fglrxconfig an starych sterach

----------

## morgir

zainstalowane co pokazuje emerge search ati-drivers jak powyżej

```

Valhala ati-drivers # emerge search ati-drivers

Searching...

[ Results for search key : ati-drivers ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  media-video/ati-drivers

      Latest version available: 8.14.13-r5

      Latest version installed: 8.14.13-r5

      Size of downloaded files: 23,186 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.ati.com

      Description: Ati precompiled drivers for r350, r300, r250 and r200 chipsets

      License:     ATI

*  media-video/ati-drivers-extra

      Latest version available: 8.14.13

      Latest version installed: 8.14.13

      Size of downloaded files: 23,186 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.ati.com

      Description: Ati precompiled drivers extra application

      License:     ATI GPL-2 QPL-1.0

```

----------

## morgir

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> emerge ati-drivers && modules-update && modprobe fglrx ? :> tak ? :>
> 
> ew sprobuj jeszcze fglrxconfig an starych sterach

 

zrobiłem dokładnie tak , tą samą komendą potem ctrl+alt+backspace i dalej to samo

fglrconfgig wykonałem z /opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig

----------

## Raku

a w międzyczasie po reinstalacji driverów robiłeś jakiś reboot systemu?

bo stary moduł trzeba najpierw wyładować z pamięci (czyli albo reboot albo rmmod)

----------

## morgir

spróbowałem i tak usunąłem wpisy z modules.autoload.d 

via-agp

agpgart

fglrx

po reboocie systemu zrobiłem 

```
rmmod fglrx agpgart
```

```
emerge ati-drivers ati-drivers-extra
```

a xorg.log pokazuje:

```

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.16.20

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Aug 16 2005

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(WW) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version does *not* match driver.

(EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will$(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xe0a1c000 at 0xb7c97000

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

```

POMOCY !! powoli trace siły ;(

napisze jeszcze ze płyte mam na Via a jądro 2.6.12-gentoo-r10

kompilowane genkernelem zawsze

----------

## Raku

a zrób jeszcze ls -ld /usr/src/linux i pokaż, na co ci wskazuje...

----------

## morgir

prosze bardzo

```

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 23 wrz  9 14:19 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10

```

----------

## morgir

nie no poprostu już nie wiem co

zrobiłem emerge --unmerge ati-drivers ati-drivers extra

xorgconfig dla sterownika radeon

wyłączyłem moduły z mdules.autoload.d

zrestartowałem kompa

zaemergowałem ati-linux-drivers i ati-linux-drivers extra te niezamaskowane

fglrxconfig

patrze w loga a tu dalej fglrx 8.16.20

ręce opadają

----------

## Raku

chyba wiem co jest grane  :Very Happy: 

używasz teraz ati-drivers-8.14.13-r5?

mają one taki bug*, że nie instalują modułu fglrx.ko do /lib/modules/twój_kernel/video (o czym pewnie przekonasz się, kasując ten katalog i reemergując sterowniki - nie odtworzy się, a powinien)

spróbuj wersji 8.14.13-r4 lub daj znać - to wieczorem z domu podeślę poprawioną wersję tego ebuilda.

* nie wiem, czy opiekun ebuilda już go poprawił, może zwykły emerge --sync pomoże

----------

## morgir

zainstalowałem 8.14.13-r4 i wszystko działa poprawnie . Dzięki serdeczne raku

----------

